

Recommendation UK Start Up Law Firm - latchonmardi

Hi I discovered your site after I came across an article http://zanesafrit.typepad.com/zane_safrit/2009/08/10-legal-tips-for-your-startups.htm<p>As for myself I am setting up an Ecommerce site and am seeking legal counsel.  I was wondering whether you knew of anyone that you could recommend based in London?<p>Many thanks,<p>Mardi
======
revorad
Welcome Mardi. Someone here might be able to help you but I suggest you
provide some more details about your business to make the most of your time
here.

